# Wyndham points vs. Worldmark points



## janderson3348 (Aug 12, 2014)

All,

My in laws have Worldmark and get a lot of use out of it.  I think they are in the 30,000 ish point range.  Might be a little more.  

How would that compare to Wyndham points?  I just bought 154,000 points, and I am certain mine are way less in substance then their Worldmark points.

Any feedback is appreciated.

Thank you.

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## CO skier (Aug 12, 2014)

janderson3348 said:


> All,
> 
> My in laws have Worldmark and get a lot of use out of it.  I think they are in the 30,000 ish point range.  Might be a little more.
> 
> ...



A direct comparison is difficult.

154,000 points can reserve a 2 bedroom in High season at an older resort ("older" meaning one that has been in the system for more than 10 years, or so) in Club Wyndham.

10,000 credits can reserve a 2 bedroom in Red season at an older resort in WorldMark.

30,000 WM credits would be roughly equivalent to 462,000 Wyndham points.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 12, 2014)

I would say roughly 3 weeks vs 1 week
Again roughly $1800 mf vs $900

So 3 times the time for twice the mf


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 12, 2014)

janderson3348 said:


> All,
> 
> My in laws have Worldmark and get a lot of use out of it.  I think they are in the 30,000 ish point range.  Might be a little more.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I humbly recommend that you stop looking at the downsides to your new ownership and instead focus more on getting as much out of what you now have. You will be happier in both the short and long runs. 

As CO Skier mentions, a direct comparison is not quite possible (or it is in very limited circumstances). The biggest reason for this is the disparity in resort locations. If you like to vacation in a place that Wyndham is in but WM is not, then Wyndham is much more valuable than WM, and vice versa.

Direct point cost comparisons can likely only be made at shared locations such as  Steamboat Springs or Reunion, and even it depends on unit type. At  Steamboat, a 1 BR Deluxe costs 189k Wyndham points and 11k WM credits,  whereas a 2BR Deluxe costs 231k Wyn and 14k WM. 

I was first a Wyndham owner, but I tend to move a lot. I am now on the  West Coast, where Wyndham has a lesser presence, so I ended up buying  into WM to augment my original holdings.

Having been to resorts  in both systems, there are some Wyndhams that are much nicer than what  you would find in WM, but you do pay more in MF for that difference. 

All that said, the primary direct comparison you can make is what your purchase price would have gotten you in each system. Since you bought retail, I will use retail prices in both systems. For 154k Wyn, you probably paid in the range of $22-30k. At retail cost, that would get you 8-12k in WM credits (this is a WAG on my part). In prime season, perhaps you get 5-7 days in a 2 BR in Wyndham, and 5-12 days in WM. So on this regard, WM "buys" you more, but the differences are not as big as you might think.

Turn this into a "I could have bought resale" discussion, then Wyndham usually comes out ahead in the acquisition cost discussion.

There are other plenty of other discussions that can center on maintenance fees, exchanging, and other system nuances, but I think I've fed your buyer's remorse enough with this post.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 12, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I would say roughly 3 weeks vs 1 week
> Again roughly $1800 mf vs $900
> 
> So 3 times the time for twice the mf


And retail purchase price of close to $65-90k (WM) vs. $22-30k (Wyn)... (3:1 ratio)

Or resale purchase price of $10-14k (WM) vs. $1-1200 (Wyn)... (8:1 up to 14,000:1 ratio)


----------



## janderson3348 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  I was just trying to compare my in laws volume versus mine, and understand what I would need for enough vacation time each year.  I was told when I purchased the 154k points would come out to 2 weeks, and when I saw the different point options for various locations, it didn't add up.  Their counter is there is a program called TPI (Trading Points International) where you get extra points.  

I sort of guessed that my in laws have the equivalent of 3 times what I have.  They get a lot of value out of their program.  

Thanks again.

Jeff


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 12, 2014)

janderson3348 said:


> Thanks everyone.  I was just trying to compare my in laws volume versus mine, and understand what I would need for enough vacation time each year.  I was told when I purchased the 154k points would come out to 2 weeks, and when I saw the different point options for various locations, it didn't add up.  Their counter is there is a program called TPI (Trading Points International) where you get extra points.
> 
> I sort of guessed that my in laws have the equivalent of 3 times what I have.  They get a lot of value out of their program.
> 
> ...



There aren't too many here that are real knowledgeable about TPI and what you can get out of it.

Did they "bonus you up" when you purchased the 154K, such that you are a silver VIP? If so make sure you learn how to best take advantage of that status, as it will help the points go a little further and cut down on the short-stay fees.

There is a ratio of approximately 16.7:1 in terms of Wyndham points to Worldmark credits, everything else being equal. I would see their 30K Worldmark as being about equivalent to 500K in Wyndham.


----------

